# Dawn of War Dark Crusade patch problem.



## Wambling (Sep 13, 2008)

(I don't know if this should be posted here or Online Gaming)
I am a big fan of Warhammer 40k, though very new, and I can not get my Dark Crusade to patch correctly. It will jump to "Downloading... 100%" but it doesn't actually do anything. It stays at 100% but never lets me hit accept. I have tried this on two different PCs now and both are Vista. Is that my problem?
Please Help!!! Need expanded Dawn of War playing experience! :sigh:


----------



## Diablooo (Oct 23, 2008)

Same thing is happening to me! I am using Vista Inspiron. My other Windows XP computer downloaded patch easily, and this new Vista laptop can't.


----------



## loobyloo1 (Aug 24, 2009)

same with me


----------



## jfranklintheman (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah i got the same darn problem
soo annoying!
and yeah you're right it worked perfectly on xp..
tell me if any of you get an answer please, this is so anoying:upset:


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello Wambling!

I have done some research on the issue, however there doesn't seem to be anything around the internet about this problem.

I would try reinstalling the game altogether and trying it again. It could just be a corrupt or missing file. Give it a shot and post your results.

I hope this information helped you!


----------



## easyasabc (Jan 27, 2010)

If you are using Windows 7 you can right click the desktop shortcut, go to properties, select the compatibility tab, go down to compatibility mode, check it and then select win xp sp3. I did this and went in and it patched right up.


----------



## Winx (Apr 20, 2010)

try going to the THQ site, and finding the patch for dark crusade - theyre downloadable executable


----------



## ModSoma (Jun 18, 2010)

Try putting the exe file in your Dark Crusade folder. It worked for me!


----------



## DJSmacker (Aug 22, 2010)

Try this:

1. Find the game icon for Dawn of War Dark Crusade. (or make a new icon)

2. Right click the icon

3. Now select: Run as Administrator 

4. It will launch the game. Now try to update the game.

5. If it works and you download and install one of the updates successfully, make sure that you keep it running as admin. every time you want to update a patch. I'm not sure if that makes sense but I think you'll get it anyway. 

Send me a message if you have questions. It worked for me and I have Windows 7 too.


----------



## taarna (Aug 17, 2010)

Right click the game icon

1. go to compatabilty and run the test it will find the optimum screen res and run perfectly.


----------

